# Loner character - what animal symbolism?



## sunandshadow (Nov 25, 2012)

What kind of animals are "loners" in your mind?  Beings that are happy alone, do not pair off to raise babies, are neither leaders nor followers, are neither dominants nor submissives, etc.


----------



## SkyeLansing (Nov 26, 2012)

Felines tend to to that.  Some species of birds.  Then there are most lizards and amphibians, which just lay eggs and then leave or only guard the eggs until they hatch (not always, but it is pretty typical).

If you really want to play up the loner idea it may be better to go with something that is usually considered more social though.  The lone wolf would be a cliche but good example since it makes the reader wonder what exactly happened to make this character a loner because of the contrast of typical imagery.

Should you decide to go this second route the following animals are social to greater or lesser degrees: Lions, Rats, Meercats, Horses, Canids, Bats, Crows, Elephants, and most primates.


----------

